# DUKE'S CAR CLUB



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Whats going on !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

t


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

whats up duke! i'm not a duke member, but got mad respect for your club. you're one of the first to start all of these lowrider clubs.keep it real and keep it going! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Whats up Dukes! When you see Blue Demon (Raul) around these here parts tell him I said,

"Hay te watcho carnal!"*_


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

What's up Julian!! Got your e-mail and responded. Give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

que onda julian :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

t


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Does DUKES have a website?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S+Aug 25 2005, 09:54 AM~3689493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt see you guy's out there on sat, WUTZ UP? 
that was a long as ride back home. Toledo don't know how the fuck you do it.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 26 2005, 11:41 PM~3701709
> *Does DUKES have a website?
> *


Do a search you'll come across some stuff


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats up Dukes, never met another club I got more respect for than you guys. Stay cool O.G.'s


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 29 2005, 08:34 AM~3707785
> *Do a search you'll come across some stuff
> *


Searched layitlow and google, nothing.  :dunno:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

que onda julian did you went to the movie nights :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 27 2005, 12:41 AM~3701709
> *Does DUKES have a website?
> *


WWW.DUKESSOCAL.COM AND WWW.DUKESPASADENA.COM BOTH UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WERES THAT RUELAS CUSTOM SHOP AT ?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Aug 29 2005, 11:37 AM~3712992
> *que onda julian  did you went to the movie nights  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah bro it was alright. Went for a little cruz kinda sucked.where you in sanjo on sat?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

T


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 28 2005, 12:33 PM~3707777
> *didnt see you guy's out there on sat, WUTZ UP?
> that was a long as ride back home. Toledo don't know how the fuck you do it.
> *


What's up Julian? I passed by, it did look pretty empty. Did you stay and cruise that night. It didn't get packed until after 12:00.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Aug 29 2005, 10:42 AM~3713057
> *WWW.DUKESSOCAL.COM AND WWW.DUKESPASADENA.COM BOTH UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> *


whats up to all the real homies


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S+Sep 1 2005, 02:30 PM~3734641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats going on Raul


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 29 2005, 02:20 AM~3711411
> *Searched layitlow and google, nothing.    :dunno:
> *


  

http://www.dukescarclub.com/

http://members.aol.com/ritualfilm/dukes.htm

http://latino.si.edu/virtualgallery/Lowrid...ndovalEssay.htm

http://members.aol.com/ritualfilm/page3.htm

http://parentseyes.arizona.edu/studentproj...lowrider-t.html


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Sep 5 2005, 02:12 AM~3754368
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:
> *


How was that summer bash? Fernando had said it was being dedicated to the homie that passed,,,,RIP


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 5 2005, 10:54 AM~3755733
> *How was that summer bash? Fernando had said it was being dedicated to the homie that passed,,,,RIP
> *


It was very good :biggrin: to see DUKE'S from all over CA. and all the other C.C. that supported. I got to give it to Ventura County DUKE'S, for the great spot in Ojia, they feed everyone there, and remembered the members that have passed or could not be there. San Diego next weekend!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I met the guy and girl that owns the cream color elcamino from san diego chapt. real cool people they came down with javier the X man for a show,, turned out I knew javier from back in the day but as "BEEF". If you run into them tell'em I said Sup from the guy w/the expe.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Just thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

are your chapters coming to this............


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=269835]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

WUTZ UP BRO i WAS BROWSEING THE BIKE SECT AND SOMEONE CAUGHT YOU ON FILM :biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

much respect for dukes


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

All right show what your workin with,,,,,,

My 48

[attachmentid=272968]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Gilbert's 40 buick


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=272977]


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

dukes tucson cc


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

dukes tucson az cc


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

pic


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

I must say DUKE'S has alot of clean sweet rides out there.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

garfield dukes cc


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

pics


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

pics


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

its dark


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

ill post more later but that the dukes cc tucson az chapter 

last one i love this car al capone


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Sep 11 2005, 02:03 PM~3793594
> *I must say DUKE'S has alot of clean sweet rides out there.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

DUKE C.C GETS MY RESPECT 24/7 FOR PUTTING OUT SOME CLEAN RIDES.!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 11 2005, 05:29 PM~3794615
> *DUKE C.C GETS MY RESPECT 24/7 FOR PUTTING OUT SOME CLEAN RIDES.!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro NORTHERN CALIFORNIA DUKE'S representing!!!!!!!!!!!





John will be on hur tomorrow morning puttin down forThe Santa Clara Chapter.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 11 2005, 07:58 PM~3795359
> *Thanks Bro NORTHERN CALIFORNIA DUKE'S representing!!!!!!!!!!!
> John will be on hur tomorrow morning puttin down forThe Santa Clara Chapter.
> *


My two 53's.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Here are some I took...

Raul's!!



























:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 12 2005, 03:18 PM~3797675
> *My two 53's.
> *


do u have remingtons tires on them 2? any idea where i can find a set? myne are gettin bald


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 12 2005, 12:13 PM~3798662
> *do u have remingtons tires on them 2? any idea where i can find a set? myne are gettin bald
> *


I think you can still get them at Calderon's on Alum Rock Ave in SJ, but if you want the wide white wall, they will have to shave them. Remington only makes them with the small white wall now.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 12 2005, 01:59 PM~3799367
> *I think you can still get them at Calderon's on Alum Rock Ave in SJ, but if you want the wide white wall, they will have to shave them.  Remington only makes them with the small white wall now.
> *


Damn Calderon's tire up in San Jo too. Theres 4 here,,,,,


Sup John going to be a busy week for you :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 12 2005, 05:37 PM~3801001
> *Damn Calderon's tire up in San Jo too. Theres 4 here,,,,,
> Sup John going to be a busy week for you :biggrin:
> *


Sure has been. It's all good though. Only 5 more day's left.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=278210]


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Firme Ranflas. Good work


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=278229]


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Duke's get much Respect for keeping it down all those years.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

T


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

T


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 12 2005, 10:18 AM~3798323
> *Here are some I took...
> 
> Raul's!!
> ...


Thanks for the pictures Jonny, let me know if you'll be in town soon  
Second picture is of Fernando's Packard convertable :0


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

L.A. to SD


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 5 2005, 06:43 PM~3757916
> *I met the guy and girl that owns the cream color elcamino from san diego chapt. real cool people they came down with javier the X man for a show,, turned out I knew javier from back in the day but as "BEEF". If you run into them tell'em I said Sup from the guy w/the expe.
> *



What up Julian! Good to connect with you again in San Fran. You're old school homie!. BEEF! hahahahaha..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 12 2005, 07:59 PM~3799367
> *I think you can still get them at Calderon's on Alum Rock Ave in SJ, but if you want the wide white wall, they will have to shave them.  Remington only makes them with the small white wall now.
> *


remington makin a skini white in a 155 80 13 size??or only 14s? i may have to get a set i liked the rised wide whites


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 23 2005, 06:12 PM~3874451
> *What up Julian!  Good to connect with you again in San Fran.  You're old school homie!.  BEEF!  hahahahaha..
> *


Yeah bro talkin with you took me back to times I forgot all about. Thanx


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Any Duke's Showing in Vegas


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 29 2005, 05:52 PM~3912402
> *Any Duke's Showing in Vegas
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

heeellllooooooo-----is aannnyyyyone tthheere !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Duke's do Vegas


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=307526]

[attachmentid=307527]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=307529]

[attachmentid=307530]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=307539]

[attachmentid=307544]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=307549]


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: good pictures


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

And I don't even drink


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 11 2005, 08:55 PM~3985220
> *And I don't even drink
> *


Where is that at homie?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Oct 11 2005, 09:57 PM~3985229
> *Where is that at homie?
> *


 :dunno: on the strip


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Its pretty cool looking


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=312241]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=317832]

[attachmentid=317834]

[attachmentid=317836]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Is the 63 wagon a Dukes car? Got more pics of it?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Oct 19 2005, 12:11 AM~4028556
> *Is the 63 wagon a Dukes car? Got more pics of it?
> *


Yeah bro he is in our chapter

[attachmentid=319380]

[attachmentid=319382]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

so is this six three and we got a 64 rivi

[attachmentid=319427]
























































(we're a bunch of illegals)


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

got any pics of the rivi?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

it's gettin repainted right now


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Oct 19 2005, 08:49 PM~4035206
> *got any pics of the rivi?
> *


found one


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking smooth... Thats the new or old paint job?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Oct 23 2005, 10:32 PM~4058793
> *Looking smooth... Thats the new or old paint job?
> *


Old one :wave:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT HOMIES.!!!! uffin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

A couple from this past Saturday at Horeshoe Park, San Jose.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Wheres all the east los chapter cars?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Oct 27 2005, 03:33 PM~4083837
> *A few more.
> *


I"m workin on a 53 bel-air 2 dr post. Alot of them parts are hard to find. Where do yall find yalls parts?  :dunno:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2005, 10:33 AM~4216976
> *I"m workin on a 53 bel-air 2 dr post. Alot of them parts are hard to find. Where do yall find yalls parts?   :dunno:
> *


Mostly swapmeets, Internet and there are some places that reproduce some parts.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=361086]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Look who got a photo shoot today

[attachmentid=361967]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

she looks familiar

[attachmentid=361968]

[attachmentid=361969]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=361970]


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

!!Damn!! Nice! e-mail me a pic! "good one"


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving Dukes


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

here's a good one :biggrin: 

no nasties  

[attachmentid=361973]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 24 2005, 02:03 AM~4268752
> *Happy Thanksgiving Dukes
> *


Sup Bret happy T day bro. Did you get that 54 ?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 24 2005, 01:18 AM~4268775
> *Sup Bret happy T day bro. Did you get that 54 ?
> *



Hopefully this sunday bro...


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING.. :biggrin: to all the dukes from san jose from tony swvcito out here in m/f TEXAS...............


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 23 2005, 08:45 PM~4058106
> *found one
> *


Is Ricky still the owner of the rivi?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone... from Expressions :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING DUKES FROM LUXURIOUS CC FAMILY


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE (DUKE'S) WORLDWIDE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO DUKES WORLDWIDE FROM


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

whats going on duke's how has your thanksgiving ?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2005, 10:33 AM~4216976
> *I"m workin on a 53 bel-air 2 dr post. Alot of them parts are hard to find. Where do yall find yalls parts?   :dunno:
> *



try this......i got alot of things for
my '53 from them......................
:biggrin: 
http://www.nationalchevyassoc.com/


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 24 2005, 02:35 AM~4268795
> *Hopefully this sunday bro...
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Nov 24 2005, 10:54 AM~4269804
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING.. :biggrin: to all the dukes from san jose from tony swvcito  out here in m/f TEXAS...............
> *


What's up Tony? Damn, I guess I am too late to say Happy T.G. to you, huh. But Anyway, did you get the e-mail I sent you on Tuesday? Let me know when you have some info ready for me. Talk to you later Bro.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 24 2005, 01:30 AM~4268678
> *Look who got a photo shoot today
> 
> [attachmentid=361967]
> *


Henry's truck alway's looks bad ass. Congrats Henry!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=395096]


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 23 2005, 09:34 AM~4262699
> *[attachmentid=361086]
> *



:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Big Dadda, do you know if Dukes LA chaptr is doing a car show picnic this year?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 28 2005, 01:20 PM~4500777
> *Big Dadda, do you know if Dukes LA chaptr is doing a car show picnic this year?
> *



Alot of things going John I'm sure that will be one of them.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=405205]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=405543]


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

FELIZ ANO NUEVO to ALL Dukes C.C. members! :wave:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=415919]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

hhhhelloooooo !!!!!!!


[attachmentid=453122]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>TO 

THE 

TOP

DUKE'S*</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 7 2006, 11:19 PM~4799432
> *hhhhelloooooo !!!!!!!
> [attachmentid=453122]
> *


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

San Jose</span>

Reservation Information call 408-277-2757


Kelley Park 
Park Hours: 8:00 a.m. until one-half hour after sunset
Parking: Currently $6.00 


<span style=\'color:red\'>here's is link with reservation info
http://www.sjparks.org/Parks/Regional%20Parks/KelleyPark.asp


----------

